# "refreshing" stale peanuts anyone?



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

We bought a huge bag of salted, roasted-in-the-shell peanuts for snacks for dh. Because of our location, things are shipped to a location in the US where they are collected until we have enough for a whole containerload of stuff. Then there's time in shipping, time getting through customs, and time while our family gradually makes our way through everything that has arrived. 

When we got to the peanuts, the bag had come open (it was only sealed with a twistie), and this huge bunch of peanuts is just on the edge of stale (or flat, as my dh likes to say).

I took about half and sealed them up in jars with the food saver, but I was hoping to see if there was a way to maybe re-roast some of them before storing. Has anyone had success with something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been successful in refreshing items that aren't too stale by drying them overnight in my Excalibur dehydrator. Works for nuts, crackers, cereal. 

I also dehydrate shelled pecans from our backyard tree. Gives them a roasted flavor without actually "roasting" them. Dehydrate pecans in the shell also when I don't have time to cure them.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Ohhhh, I have solar dehydrator I've been wanting to try out . . . I'll try a batch today, thanks!


----------

